# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Any former fatties transform their bodies after TRT?

## GFA

Interested in hearing stories/pics from members that have transformed their bodies after TRT. 

I always struggled maintaining my weight and adding muscle mass which I believe due to my low T levels. Once I get my T levels into the normal range, I am hoping to transform my body from an eggplant into a MAN!  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I put on 25 pounds of muscle and lost 40 pounds of fat last year. No pictures since I wouldn't let anyone take pictures of my when I was at 36% body fat.

----------


## GFA

Nice. How did you measure the fat loss/muscle gain? Thats a crazy loss/gain (65 lb delta) in a single year. Did you first cut then add muscle? Normally you cant do both but in our case (hypogondal men) that once having normal T levels might changes things a bit.

----------


## bass

i am 52, started working out in early 2009, i lost about 40 pounds fat and gained about 20 pounds or so muscle, but only been on TRT for about a year. here is my before and after,

----------


## GFA

Thanks guys! 

Thats exactly what I want to do. Drop 40 lbs of fat and add 20 lbs of muscle. 

Never could gain in my arms. Hopefully now I can.

PS - crazy guns bass.

----------


## JD250

46 yrs 6'4"tall went from 275 to 230.....and I'm a hard case when it comes to diet, I manage a good diet for a whole week before I get too busy and forget all about it, same with working out, I try for 5 days a week and end up with 2 or 3. I still need to drop about 10 lbs of fat on the belly and then concentrate on lifting and diet......I look bettter and am stronger than I have been in years, people always comment about me working out and looking strong.......personally I feel I have a long ways to go but TRT has made a huge difference.

----------


## yannick35

I cannot wait to see what i can do with this whole TRT, and the more injury free i become pain free that is the more incline i am do diet down, and train harder. From the looks of it TRT works slowly most people transformed in a year or so.

I am 240 right now but need to get down to 200 i don't need to lose 40 pounds and put on 20 pounds of muscles, i really need to lose 40 pounds LOL at 5 feet 10.

Great before after pics guys inspiration and encouraging too.

----------


## bass

thanks, i wish i can lose more fat so they can show better. now they are 18.5"!

----------


## kelkel

Awesome transformation Bass!

----------


## SEOINAGE

Just started trt, sitting around 20%+ bf, have some awful pictures from last summer in a swim suit, so maybe next year I will post up some transformation pics for you.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Nice. How did you measure the fat loss/muscle gain? Thats a crazy loss/gain (65 lb delta) in a single year. Did you first cut then add muscle? Normally you cant do both but in our case (hypogondal men) that once having normal T levels might changes things a bit.


Measured at doctor's office. I lost half the fat in the last quarter of the year. Before that I would eat an OK diet and slowly gain muscle while slowly losing fat. I wasn't going for big gains or big fat loss until I went to a diet coach late in the year and lost 20 pounds of fat. 

I got burned out at the end of the year and went off diet and didn't lift for almost two months and lost muscle. Getting back into it now. It should be a good year.

----------


## stoic1

This is a great thread, very motivational to see Bass' transformation and to hear about Vegas' gains. I'm about a month in with TRT and so far, so good. It is great to see and hear what can be done. I'm looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## stoic1

P.S. massive arms Bass, especially at 52!

----------


## Viking13

Impressive bass!!! Congrats bro!

----------


## bass

thanks everyone, its encouraging for me reading your comments. make no mistake about it, its no picnic accomplishing what i have so far, still have a long ways to go! lots of mistakes, lots of pain, lots of sacrifice and you know the rest, but the rewards by far outweighs the hard work.

----------


## zaggahamma

started trt at 250 lbs. and prolly 25% bf

after 6 months 220lbs got around 13/14% and was quite a bit stronger

good luck with your plant to man transfo

----------


## GFA

> started trt at 250 lbs. and prolly 25% bf
> 
> after 6 months 220lbs got around 13/14% and was quite a bit stronger
> 
> good luck with your plant to man transfo


Thanks man.

Been 37 days since I started working out and eating better. Down around 15 lbs. 

After 6 weeks on TRT with a solid lifting program and diet Ill put up some progress pics.

Hoping to be down another 15+ lbs.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks man.
> 
> Been 37 days since I started working out and eating better. Down around 15 lbs. 
> 
> After 6 weeks on TRT with a solid lifting program and diet Ill put up some progress pics.
> 
> Hoping to be down another 15+ lbs.


thats good progress bro you gotta be feeling cloud nine

yeh...not gonna get any fatty pre trt pics here i dont keep em around...lol

keep steady bro

----------


## JAMIE07652

I went from 221 to 202 , 4 sizes smaller in my pants and strong . Im sure the hrt had a lot to do with my transformation , but diet and killin it at the gym 6 days a week is also what it's all about . Nice jobs bass and the other guys ! We rock !

----------


## 9second69

Ive been on TRT for 4 weeks ...weight went up at first, but finally seems to be coming down. Seems im holding alot of fluid (prob diet related).

----------


## NOSUPERMODEL

I have wasted about 9 months of TRT not really watching the diet a 100% and still doing heavy drinking on the weekends. Started 2 weeks ago with a very strict diet to lose my body fat after seeing 405's transformation. I have already lost 8.6lbs in two weeks and I haven't had any alcohol since February 11th. And if you knew how much I would drink on the weekends you would be impressed. 

TRT is not a miracle...you have to put work in for the transformation. Now you might feel a lot better in other aspects of your life..energy, libido, alertness etc... but you can't just inject once a week and wake up with a 6 pack in 2 months. Believe me thats what I was hoping for. LOL!!!

----------


## sirupate

I am 5'10" and weighed 253 lbs. just before starting TRT. Within about a month of starting, I was down to 243lbs. Then, I started dieting (Nutrisystem) and doing the P90X workouts. Over the next 6 months, I got down to about 213 lbs. I've been working on getting lower and am at 207 lbs. now. Goal is sub-200 and still using Nutrisystem (on and off periodically) along with a combo of P90X and P90X2.

I never measured body fat, but am a lot leaner now than I was when I started TRT. Not sure on muscle. I was lifting pretty heavy back then, but wasn't in as good a condition as I am now.

I think TRT has played a part in this transformation. At least I have more energy and recovery ability to get this done.

----------


## flatscat

250ish to 210ish last year - 

lost a little ground this year - but hope to be back by May - TRT is incredible - and it can help anyone transform their body - but it levels the playing field and just gives you a nudge - the push has to come from you and your hard work and dedication.

The before pic always cracks me up and makes me want to puke at the same time!!!!

----------


## 9second69

Yes, drinking beer will def slow down your progress !

----------


## yannick35

> I am 5'10" and weighed 253 lbs. just before starting TRT. Within about a month of starting, I was down to 243lbs. Then, I started dieting (Nutrisystem) and doing the P90X workouts. Over the next 6 months, I got down to about 213 lbs. I've been working on getting lower and am at 207 lbs. now. Goal is sub-200 and still using Nutrisystem (on and off periodically) along with a combo of P90X and P90X2.
> 
> I never measured body fat, but am a lot leaner now than I was when I started TRT. Not sure on muscle. I was lifting pretty heavy back then, but wasn't in as good a condition as I am now.
> 
> I think TRT has played a part in this transformation. At least I have more energy and recovery ability to get this done.


Same boat has soon has injury are cleared P90X all the way, lifting will be 110% on forms and not on heavy weights. God there is still hope for me i guess seeing everyone started at 250 and got down to 210 or 200.

----------


## APIs

> 250ish to 210ish last year - 
> 
> lost a little ground this year - but hope to be back by May - TRT is incredible - and it can help anyone transform their body - but it levels the playing field and just gives you a nudge - the push has to come from you and your hard work and dedication.
> 
> The before pic always cracks me up and makes me want to puke at the same time!!!!


Holy cow! You & Bass's pics are simply amazing. What a journey huh? Over the last 2 years on TRT I haven’t had much of a transformation like you guys. I've been lifting heavy the last 9-10 years before TRT so I already had a large percent of muscle on my frame. I've lost some fat, but have put on more muscle for sure. I've always lifted for strength cause that's what I like to do. I'm currently at 265 with 15-16% BF. Definitely continue to increase in size, but don't know how much longer I can keep this up. Will have to consider changing my lifting habits & concentrate on leaning out. However, when I lean out I also lose strength which is something I'm not willing to do at the moment.

----------


## stoic1

250ish to 210ish last year -

lost a little ground this year - but hope to be back by May - TRT is incredible - and it can help anyone transform their body - but it levels the playing field and just gives you a nudge - the push has to come from you and your hard work and dedication.

The before pic always cracks me up and makes me want to puke at the same time!!!![/QUOTE]


That's awesome, great job!

----------


## lovbyts

I did but have slipped a little due to injury recently but headed back in the right direction.

----------


## bass

> 250ish to 210ish last year - 
> 
> lost a little ground this year - but hope to be back by May - TRT is incredible - and it can help anyone transform their body - but it levels the playing field and just gives you a nudge - the push has to come from you and your hard work and dedication.
> 
> The before pic always cracks me up and makes me want to puke at the same time!!!!


very nice Flats! lots of work, but what a difference!

----------


## bass

> I did but have slipped a little due to injury recently but headed back in the right direction.


now thats amazing! good stuff.

----------


## kelkel

Flats, Lovbyts thats an awesome transformation by both of you! Very impressive. Progress such as you two have made serves as motivation for both yourselves and everyone else here on the forum. Outstanding!

----------


## flatscat

Thanks kel! We are all here to better each other. I just wish I had know enough to look for this forum sooner - could have saved about 5 yrs of misery! BTW, I will have veins like that by May!!!!!

----------


## JD250

Great job guys, all of you have done very well on TRT.......flats, your before pic looks like mine, LOL, good job man, looking good. I'm very critical of myself, maybe someday I'll post some pics.

----------


## flatscat

It was the best thing I ever did. Had it on the fridge too and on my bathroom mirror. Post it now, then there is no turning back.

----------


## flatscat

Well, maybe second best.

----------


## doc w

Hang in there yannik, I didn't start out tubby but it I has taken 8 months to get close to the point I want to be at. Diet is key. Switching routine is as well. I have lifted close to 20 yrs, just switched my routine to progressive five by five and added twenty pounds to my bench in the last 3 weeks

----------


## yannick35

> Hang in there yannik, I didn't start out tubby but it I has taken 8 months to get close to the point I want to be at. Diet is key. Switching routine is as well. I have lifted close to 20 yrs, just switched my routine to progressive five by five and added twenty pounds to my bench in the last 3 weeks


thanks doc W i know when i bounce back i will have my work cut out for me. LOL 20 pounds is very good bro in 3 weeks, 5 X 5 is a very good routine.

----------


## GFA

Ill post up my pics soon. 

Waist down from 45.5 --> sub 43 in past 40 days. 

Starting to feel the T kick in finally (nightly erections is a sign heh). 

When I break 40" in the waist Ill upload a few.

----------

